# CNC Programming Help



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey All. If anyone needs help with learning how to program their cnc's I'd be more than happy to give yous some assisitance.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks David! I think that the best thing for you to do is , keep an eye on the CNC section of the forum and answer as best as you can. I see that you are here now. You might get ahold of Mike and tell him of your talent. Thank you.


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

davidbarr said:


> Hey All. If anyone needs help with learning how to program their cnc's I'd be more than happy to give yous some assisitance.


Dave:

what are you using for CAD/CAM? 

Dave


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

I am currently using CamBam. It is very good begginer Cad/Cam cheap and easy to learn. I prefer BobCad/Cam V21. 
Here is a great link for cad/cam
Download Trial Versions and Tutorials
Those are great software and you can't beat their prices. FeatureCam and MasterCam for example can run upwards to $10,000 US. The Aspire they have can do every thing they can and is more user friendly. I love that they come with tutorial cd's. I'll definatley be ordering that when I come up with the cash.
Here is another website I love it has alot of stuff that is great for the begginer to use and get an understanding of the potential of a cnc.
Vector Art 3D, Inc. - Dimensional Clip Art for CNC Routing and Engraving


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

My goal is to eventually get the Vectric stuff, but for now I have access to rhino and autocad, so Plan A is to start there.

If I can justify spending the cash (like business needs), I'll get the Vectric stuff, I wish they had a evaluation version that was a little more "generous" with it's ability to generate g code

Thanks for sharing your experience

CdnDave


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

you can use cambam up to 40 times for free.


----------



## VALHALLAYoung (May 21, 2009)

was wondering which program is more agile for the design and carving industry alpha cam or cad cam ...


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

VALHALLAYoung said:


> was wondering which program is more agile for the design and carving industry alpha cam or cad cam ...


cad cam is very versatile. i don't know anything about alpha cam. i'll have to look into that. the best i have seen for the money is the vectric aspire software.
Vector Art 3D, Inc. - Dimensional Clip Art for CNC Routing and Engraving


----------



## CNCRouterMan (Sep 21, 2009)

*AlphaCam*

I know AlphaCam. It's great software for all the things you need to cut. It's a full Cad and Cam package. Google AlphaCam for more info.


----------



## CNCWOODWORKER (Oct 19, 2009)

AlphaCam and MasterCAM Router are both good programs, just really expensive.
I use Autocad 2008 for flat stuff or basic 3D, and Solidworks for more advanced 3D stuff like guitars. I generate my G code with Bobcad V21. Not bad, a little buggy at times, but I got a good price on it at the time. Their sales tactics can be quite annoying though until you just finally tell them, several times, to stop calling every two weeks to upsell you. lol


----------



## AlanMatthew (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi . would you please tell me about the Bit Thickness?

i am very new in CNC .

Alan


----------



## Ryanmck1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im starting wit alphcam an need to ramp my 45 cutter at the corners of 15mm deep pockets cut into 25mm mdf. I can cut the pockets ok but am left with rounded corners. Thanks


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry folks. Been outta the loop for awhile. "A long while". But I'm back now and promise to be more attentive to questions in the future.


----------



## CNCRouterMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Ryanmck1 said:


> Im starting wit alphcam an need to ramp my 45 cutter at the corners of 15mm deep pockets cut into 25mm mdf. I can cut the pockets ok but am left with rounded corners. Thanks


It sounds like you are making MDF Doors, AlphaCam has Alpha Doors that does it automatically for you. Which AlphaCam do you currently have?


----------

